# Headboat lately?



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone been out this past week or so on a headboat in our area?
Thanks..


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

*Guess I'll respond to my own post*

Went out on the Island Princess with Capt Merridith out of Kent Island. Fish from 8 - 3 pm, caught all the 7 - 10in Spot you could handle with a few White Perch and small Rock & Blues thrown in. Good day out on the Bay..


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

What did he charge. Did he or you provide the bloodworms? Name of the boat? What time do you have to get there to get the back of the boat??


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Grady-Black said:


> Went out on the Island Princess with Capt Merridith out of Kent Island. Fish from 8 - 3 pm, caught all the 7 - 10in Spot you could handle with a few White Perch and small Rock & Blues thrown in. Good day out on the Bay..


where at on kent island is he located??


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Steve: $55.00 a head, bring your own bait (they have bloodworms for sale at $10.00 doz) Boat is The Island Queen, Capt Meredith. Sails from 7 - 3 pm, least crowded days are Sunday and Monday according to the mate. I went on Sunday with lots of room to fish.

Bigpapamd1: Its the first exit once you get across the Kent Narrows bridge heading east, exit 42, make a right at the stop sign and the headboat office is on the right just up the road.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Grady-Black said:


> Steve: $55.00 a head, bring your own bait (they have bloodworms for sale at $10.00 doz) Boat is The Island Queen, Capt Meredith. Sails from 7 - 3 pm, least crowded days are Sunday and Monday according to the mate. I went on Sunday with lots of room to fish.
> 
> Bigpapamd1: Its the first exit once you get across the Kent Narrows bridge heading east, exit 42, make a right at the stop sign and the headboat office is on the right just up the road.


G-B ill be going to him or the other headboat Capt in that area between mid to late august when the spots become JUMBO!!!!


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Grady-Black said:


> Steve: $55.00 a head, bring your own bait (they have bloodworms for sale at $10.00 doz) Boat is The Island Queen, Capt Meredith. Sails from 7 - 3 pm, least crowded days are Sunday and Monday according to the mate. I went on Sunday with lots of room to fish.
> 
> Bigpapamd1: Its the first exit once you get across the Kent Narrows bridge heading east, exit 42, make a right at the stop sign and the headboat office is on the right just up the road.


Captain Meredith is out today scouting for fish...taalked with him earlier this past weekend.


----------

